# Christian books for Buddhists



## monoergon (Oct 31, 2016)

I have colleagues who are Theravada Buddhists, although I don't think they are serious practitioners. Anyway, I want to give them a Christian/Reformed book that emphasizes the person of Jesus Christ and salvation from sin. 
I also plan on evangelizing them, so I would appreciated bibliographic suggestions.

In this context, what Christian books do you recommend for Buddhists?


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't have any Christian books to recommend for Buddhists or any experience in dealing with them. You might find Michael Robinson's "One Way to God: Christian Philosophy and Presuppositional Apologetics Examine World Religions" helpful regarding an intellectual understanding of the erroneous foundation of the Buddhist worldview.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## monoergon (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks, I look forward to getting that book.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Nov 6, 2016)

Despite the author's rabid anti-Calvinism, Mark Cahill's book _ One Heartbeat Away _ is a good introduction to Christianity for unbelievers. So is John Blanchard's _ Is Anybody Out There?_​ Since most Buddhists do not believe in an almighty God, these books might help them think about this issue.


----------



## Doulos 2 (Nov 6, 2016)

You'll find some helpful information on engaging the Eastern worldview here.

https://truthxchange.com/?s=buddhism


----------



## yeutter (Nov 6, 2016)

MichaelNZ said:


> Despite the author's rabid anti-Calvinism, Mark Cahill's book _ One Heartbeat Away _ is a good introduction to Christianity for unbelievers. So is John Blanchard's _ Is Anybody Out There?_​ Since most Buddhists do not believe in an almighty God, these books might help them think about this issue.



I am not familiar with the books you recommend; but I whole heartedly agree that most Theravada Buddhists, Mahayana Buddhists, Vajrayana Buddhists, and many Hindus are not Theists.


----------

